# People You Love to Hate



## Wolverine (Aug 14, 2009)

You know what I hate?

There's a certain type of person I've discovered who never, ever admits being wrong and, even when proven wrong, insists that they are not wrong because that's what they were saying all along. :blink: What?

I can accept stubborn and not admitting when you're wrong. You're just a jackarse.

I can accept that maybe sometimes I'm wrong when I think I'm right. I'm just a jackarse.

What I hate is when someone takes the truth you've spoken to correct their wrongness, and then pretends you're mistaken because that's what they were saying all along, and btw why are you so confused? You are a (jackarse)2.


----------



## Dark Knight (Aug 14, 2009)

Wolverine said:


> You know what I hate?
> There's a certain type of person I've discovered who never, ever admits being wrong and, even when proven wrong, insists that they are not wrong because that's what they were saying all along. :blink: What?
> 
> I can accept stubborn and not admitting when you're wrong. You're just a jackarse.
> ...


:appl: :appl: :appl:

That was deep Wolverine


----------



## Supe (Aug 14, 2009)

:huh:


----------



## Flyer_PE (Aug 14, 2009)

Somehow, I think no matter how many times I read that, I'm going to come to the conclusion that I'm a jackarse. Actually, I probably am and I've been saying that all along.


----------



## MGX (Aug 14, 2009)

Architects and lawyers.


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 14, 2009)

People who think the world revovles around them. They made big deals about little things to keep attention on themselves.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 14, 2009)

Clowns.


----------



## jmbeck (Aug 14, 2009)

Actors and Actresses who push their political opinions.


----------



## ALBin517 (Aug 14, 2009)

People who think they can take the place of engineers - it has happened to me with foremen, architects, planners, draftsmen, surveyors and even interns. :construction:

The funny thing is that I have worked in most of those positions and I go out of my way to not talk down to anybody. So it's not like I am asking for people to cut me down to size. But there is always somebody that acts like they have civil engineering all figured out.


----------



## Dexman1349 (Aug 14, 2009)

Celebrity photographers &amp; celebrity "news" anchors.

There is not a more worthless pile of $hit out there than the stacks of "what's happening with Britney/ Lindsey/Paris/madonna/etc" articles / pictures. I agree with jmbeck's post of celebrity political views being worthless too. I honestly don't give a #$% what political organization or stance any celebrity has a part of.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Aug 14, 2009)

Carnies. Circus folk. Very small hands...smell of cabbage.

And politicians.


----------



## nojo (Aug 14, 2009)

I hate it when people are more focused on passing the blame than finding a solution.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Aug 14, 2009)

nojo said:


> I hate it when people are more focused on passing the blame than finding a solution.


It wasn't me...it was the one-armed man!


----------



## Chucktown PE (Aug 14, 2009)

Gwenneth Paltrow


----------



## Flyer_PE (Aug 14, 2009)

Barbara Streisand


----------



## jmbeck (Aug 14, 2009)

Dale Evans

Yes, THAT Dale Evans.


----------



## MA_PE (Aug 14, 2009)

Bob Evans


----------



## Chucktown PE (Aug 14, 2009)

A certain stormwater modeler.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Aug 14, 2009)

[No message]


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 14, 2009)

Chucktown PE said:


> A certain stormwater modeler.View attachment 2743


Were you even around for that era?


----------



## Dleg (Aug 14, 2009)

Mother Theresa


----------



## jmbeck (Aug 14, 2009)

Dleg said:


> Mother Theresa


Wow, you really have a beef with Mother Theresa?

I have story with Dale Evans.

Hate is a strong word. Let's just say that my aforementioned actors, actresses, and Dale Evans are people that rub me wrong.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Aug 14, 2009)

VTEnviro said:


> Were you even around for that era?



I was actually a lurker back then. I caught a little bit of his earlier stuff and also observed his brief comeback.


----------



## frazil (Aug 14, 2009)

happy people


----------



## ElCid03 (Aug 14, 2009)

Dude! What did Mother Teresa do to you? That's like hating kittens and puppies; how is that possible?


----------



## MA_PE (Aug 15, 2009)

jmbeck said:


> Hate is a strong word. Let's just say that my aforementioned actors, actresses, and Dale Evans are people that rub me wrong.


Aha so the truth comes out. Bad massages annoy you. no happy ending? :dunno:


----------



## jmbeck (Aug 16, 2009)

MA_PE said:


> Aha so the truth comes out. Bad massages annoy you. no happy ending? :dunno:


I'm a PE in a bottle...


----------



## Dleg (Aug 16, 2009)

Jeez, you people need to lighten up! That's exactly what I was trying to say.

Why are you people getting so confused about that?


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2009)

jmbeck said:


> I'm a PE in a bottle...


So are you saying that if someone rubs your PEness that you spring into action??!!

JR


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 17, 2009)

People who leave a micron thin layer of coffee in the bottm of the pot and convince themselves it is a cup so they don't have toi make a new pot.


----------



## Wolverine (Aug 17, 2009)

"If I were Roy Rogers, I'd sure enough be single;

I couldn't bring myself to marrying old Dale.

It'd just be me &amp; Trigger, and we'd go riding through those movies,

Then we'd buy a boat and on the sea we'd sail."

- Lyle Lovett


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Aug 17, 2009)

Peyton Manning and Phil Mickelson. Can't stand either one.


----------



## roadwreck (Aug 17, 2009)

People who tailgate me when I'm driving 5 mph over the speed limit in the slow lane of the interstate.


----------



## Supe (Aug 17, 2009)

roadwreck said:


> People who tailgate me when I'm driving 5 mph over the speed limit in the slow lane of the interstate.



I love those people! Especially when I brake check them, and their BMW SUV locks the brakes up and you hear them darting and screeching as the ABS begs for mercy.


----------



## Dexman1349 (Aug 17, 2009)

roadwreck said:


> People who tailgate me when I'm driving 5 mph over the speed limit in the slow lane of the interstate.


Or the ones that tailgate you when you're going 15 over in the left lane and traffic is so heavy &amp; slow in the adjacent lanes you can't go anywhere.

Those are the best ones to brake-check because you know they have no-where to go either (I have put about a half dozen cars into the grassy median because of this)...

Only other real big issue I have when driving is when it's bumper-to-bumper, stop &amp; go traffic and there is some idiot on a motorcycle just flying down the lane-lines or shoulders. I understand you fit there, but it doesn't excuse you from following the rules of the road.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Aug 17, 2009)

Dexman1349 said:


> Only other real big issue I have when driving is when it's bumper-to-bumper, stop &amp; go traffic and there is some idiot on a motorcycle just flying down the lane-lines or shoulders. I understand you fit there, but it doesn't excuse you from following the rules of the road.


That's one of those things that makes me want to open a car door just before the bike gets there. It pisses me off and I ride a bike myself.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 17, 2009)

Dexman1349 said:


> Those are the best ones to brake-check because you know they have no-where to go either (I have put about a half dozen cars into the grassy median because of this)...


Dude, that is very dangerous to you and other drivers. What if one of those cars crosses the median and hits another head on? The highway is no place for stunts.



Dexman1349 said:


> Only other real big issue I have when driving is when it's bumper-to-bumper, stop &amp; go traffic and there is some idiot on a motorcycle just flying down the lane-lines or shoulders. I understand you fit there, but it doesn't excuse you from following the rules of the road.


You know, in some states, it is perfectly legal for motorcycles to split lanes. But, it really is annoying when you're stuck and you see a bike go whizzing by..


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 17, 2009)

> Dude, that is very dangerous to you and other drivers. What if one of those cars crosses the median and hits another head on? The highway is no place for stunts.


I hear you man. I constantly tell my wife not to goof around with drivers that are pissing her off. She's good for flipping off about 1 person/hour. I'm just worried some crazy fuck is gonna follow her some time.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 17, 2009)

We had a guy get knifed not too far from the house for honking at a driver who took too long at the stoplight. There's all kinds of nutjobs out there.

But stomping the brakes and sending cars off the road is dangerous business.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Aug 17, 2009)

I was driving up to Columbia on Saturday and we had a ridiculous amount of post vacation traffic. There was some little shit driving a piece of shit Mitsubishi that kept slowing down to 60, waiting for traffic to build up, then when someone would try to pass him he would drive 100. I called the cops on him.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Aug 17, 2009)

Capt Worley PE said:


> You know, in some states, it is perfectly legal for motorcycles to split lanes. But, it really is annoying when you're stuck and you see a bike go whizzing by..


Legal and smart are two totally different concepts. No way am I on my 720lb motorcycle going to go speeding between two 2000lb vehicles operated by people that have no idea I'm passing though. I'm not in THAT much of a hurry to get anywhere.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 17, 2009)

^Agreed.


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 17, 2009)

Flyer_PE said:


> Legal and smart are two totally different concepts. No way am I on my 720lb motorcycle going to go speeding between two 2000lb vehicles operated by people that have no idea I'm passing though. I'm not in THAT much of a hurry to get anywhere.


Yeah that whole rule of mass tonnage is rather important to consider sometimes.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 17, 2009)

Capt Worley PE said:


> We had a guy get knifed not too far from the house for honking at a driver who took too long at the stoplight. There's all kinds of nutjobs out there.
> But stomping the brakes and sending cars off the road is dangerous business.


Exactly. The last thing I need is for some wacko turdclown to follow me home and rearrange my kneecaps with a baseball bat.

I don't know if they are doing it in MA, but I like the states that are starting to cite overly aggressive drivers. NY did this while I was living there. The stuff that's not technically against any laws but dangerous nonetheless. Stuff like tailgating, weaving, etc.

The weavers are the ones that truly piss me off. And when you get to the exit or toll booth or whatever, they're only like 2 cars in front of you.


----------



## ALBin517 (Aug 17, 2009)

Chucktown PE said:


> Gwenneth Paltrow



I refer to her as "Gwen." Not that she'd ever know about it but I'm sure it would pi$$ her off if she did.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Aug 17, 2009)

ALBin517 said:


> I refer to her as "Gwen." Not that she'd ever know about it but I'm sure it would pi$$ her off if she did.



What a coincidence. I refer to her as fuckwad.


----------



## Supe (Aug 17, 2009)

Flyer_PE said:


> Legal and smart are two totally different concepts. No way am I on my 720lb motorcycle going to go speeding between two 2000lb vehicles operated by people that have no idea I'm passing though. I'm not in THAT much of a hurry to get anywhere.



2000lbs? What are they driving around you, smart cars?


----------



## Flyer_PE (Aug 17, 2009)

^When you're on a bike, there's not much difference between getting hit by a smart car and a SUV. Either one can send you to the morgue in a real hurry.


----------



## EM_PS (Aug 17, 2009)

Stoopid people (i know, stupid is in the eye of the beholder), and what Snickerd says:



snickerd3 said:


> People who think the world revovles around them.


The worst is the above two things in one person


----------



## rudy (Aug 20, 2009)

Maya Angelou... you know what you did.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Aug 20, 2009)

Octomom. She says she has "no regrets" and that her "children are [her] life". Well, guess what? I don't want to have to fucking pay to raise your "life". This is why there should be a license to have children as long as there is welfare.


----------



## ALBin517 (Aug 21, 2009)

I would like to add:

1) The folks in convertibles who drive around with the top down and the windows up. "I have to think I'm cool so I put the top down but then it's too cold / windy so I have to put the windows up. There we go. Nothing on top but glass on the sides - kinda looks like I'm driving a big fish tank."

2) The guy in first class who has to pose for the folks who board after him. Most people in first class will get their complimentary drink and either look out the window, talk amongst themselves or read something. But there is always a guy who makes a point to stare at everybody as they walk past, with a "look at me - I'm in first class" look on his face. I feel like punching him.

3) Also on the topic of air travel; I hate the guy that elbows his way up to the front of the line for general boarding, who then ties up the aisle for a half hour. We finally get to board but then all 200 of us are queued down the aisle, waiting for this guy to try and shoehorn a Ford Taurus into the overhead compartment.


----------



## Wolverine (Aug 21, 2009)

^^^ Following up on #2, I was flying home from St. Thomas after a three day bender and the guy in the seat next to me wanted to chat. He was one of these 3 job guys who loved to talk about himself, his company, his professorship, his side business, his other side business... I just wanted him to stfu and let me sleep off my hangover. If you're so darn good at all your businesses, why do you have to aggressively market them to a stranger on an airplane who really doesn't give a flip?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 21, 2009)

> 3) Also on the topic of air travel; I hate the guy that elbows his way up to the front of the line for general boarding, who then ties up the aisle for a half hour. We finally get to board but then all 200 of us are queued down the aisle, waiting for this guy to try and shoehorn a Ford Taurus into the overhead compartment.


Now that the airlines are starting to assrape us on checked baggage fees, that will only get worse. Whenever I fly somewhere, the only thing I carry on is a backpack with my ticket, bottle, of water, snack, book, etc. I usually just shove it under the seat so I'm not constantly up and down. But inevitably there are a handfull of ass clowns that insist on bringing a week's worth of shit on the plane with them.

I see did one guy get a well deserved face full of Samsonite one time when he opened up the bin and his coffin sized suitcase slid out on him.

I've definitely gotten the first class pose guy too. He usually has two or there gold chains, unbottoned shirt buttons, and sunglasses.

Actually, I hate just about everything having to do with the airline industry.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Aug 21, 2009)

VTEnviro said:


> Actually, I hate just about everything having to do with the airline industry.


Me too. I hate flying commercial with a passion.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Aug 21, 2009)

Oprah.


----------



## Dexman1349 (Aug 21, 2009)

FLBuff PE said:


> Oprah.


I think I hate Oprah followers as much, if not more than Oprah herself.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Aug 21, 2009)

Dexman1349 said:


> I think I hate Oprah followers as much, if not more than Oprah herself.


lusone:


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 21, 2009)

Flyer_PE said:


> Me too. I hate flying commercial with a passion.


Just a flying bus.

I don't ride buses either.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Aug 21, 2009)

People with two first names (i.e. Stephanie Courtney).


----------



## Flyer_PE (Aug 21, 2009)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Just a flying bus.
> I don't ride buses either.


A pilot buddy of mine refers to it as being "herded like sheep into a little metal tube".

An older pilot I knew used to refer to airline pilots as "those coke sniffin' whipper snappers". (Those were the days before random drug testing at the airlines)


----------



## Dexman1349 (Aug 21, 2009)

People who say SW&gt;LOTR...

or LOTR&gt;SW...


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 21, 2009)

Flyer_PE said:


> An older pilot I knew used to refer to airline pilots as "those coke sniffin' whipper snappers". (Those were the days before random drug testing at the airlines)


You ever read "Coffee, Tea or Me?"


----------



## MA_PE (Aug 21, 2009)

Dexman1349 said:


> People who say SW&gt;LOTR...
> or LOTR&gt;SW...


I don't believe that anyone has actually said either. It's just not necessary as it's universally understood that SW&gt;LOTR.


----------



## Sschell (Aug 21, 2009)

how about LOTR&gt;&gt;SW?


----------



## Flyer_PE (Aug 21, 2009)

Capt Worley PE said:


> You ever read "Coffee, Tea or Me?"



Until now, I didn't even know there was a book to go along with that phrase.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 21, 2009)

Flyer_PE said:


> Until now, I didn't even know there was a book to go along with that phrase.


It was pretty funny. At least it was when I was twelve.

I'd give it a look to see what being a stewardess was like back in the 60s.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 24, 2009)

I like to give a big shoutout to the subhuman mouthbreathers at my local Stop &amp; Shop deli department, whose IQs only rival their shoe sizes.

Since I usually buy my deli stuff when I'm shopping for the week, meaning I'll be there for a while, I use the automated kiosk to place my order, and pick it up when its done, rather than what at the counter for a while to place my order.

Every week, they screw something up. So I have to check my order when I pick it up. My complaints inevitably fall into one of these categories:

1. Me: Hi, I'm order #4. The PA said it was ready, but I don't see it.

Them: Oh, it's not ready yet.

Me: Then why did you play the announcement that it was?

Them: That's the computer, we have no control over it.

2. Me: I see you gave me peppercorn chicken instead of the orange glazed chicken.

Them: We don't carry that item so we substituted this instead.

Me: The computer listed it, even said it was on sale. If you don't carry it, shouldn't you delete it from the computer?

Them: You know, you're the third person today to have this problem. I really don't know what we should do about it.

3. Me: Hi, this I ordered the store brand American cheese that's on sale. This is something different.

Them: Oh, we're out of it so we gave you this instead.

Me: It's the wrong kind of cheese and costs $4 more per lb. Can you at least give it to me at the sale price, since you ran out.

Them: But it's a different chese that costs more than the one you ordered.

Me: Can I see your manager...

Them: But he doesn't have the cheese you want either. I told you we're out. :true: (This actually happened on Saturday)


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 24, 2009)

^The moral to this story is stop using the computer to order.


----------



## csb (Aug 24, 2009)

^ Or replace the human deli workers with ultra-efficient robots that can't unionize


----------



## MA_PE (Aug 24, 2009)

or get a part-time job working the deli counter where you'll get the premium cold cuts that you're looking for, cut just the way you like them, at much reduced prices


----------



## Chucktown PE (Aug 24, 2009)

Here’s a great one. There is a certain person that works in my office that I have mentioned before. Apparently there is some scam going on where people are telling landlords that they work for us when in fact they don’t. Apparently she thought this needed to be reported to the CFO. We are a large multi-billion dollar multi-national corporation. Why the CFO, why not the office manager?


----------



## csb (Aug 24, 2009)

MA_PE said:


> or get a part-time job working the deli counter where you'll get the premium cold cuts that you're looking for, cut just the way you like them, at much reduced prices


VTE- Meat Engineer


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 24, 2009)

^ Nobody beats my meat!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 25, 2009)

The route to work is being 'street scaped' and is pretty torn up and has steel plates aplenty across the road. This morning I was behind a raised Dode Ram 4X4 with 33" SuperSwampers that slowed down to a crawl and pussyfooted over every bump and plate for two miles. What a tool. I'd have had that bizzitch in the air over every bump.


----------



## Dleg (Aug 25, 2009)

bump bump bump

Damn that's annoying. I thought this was fixed some time ago?


----------



## csb (Aug 25, 2009)

A) maybe it was

B) or there are others

C) that keep bump ing around


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 26, 2009)

Maybe we should say 'bimp' like Mr. Frenchy Frenchman.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 8, 2011)

bump since there is some new blood around here


----------



## csb (Jul 8, 2011)

csb said:


> MA_PE said:
> 
> 
> > or get a part-time job working the deli counter where you'll get the premium cold cuts that you're looking for, cut just the way you like them, at much reduced prices
> ...


Oh man, this made me laugh again.


----------



## Wolverine (Jul 8, 2011)

Heh-heh-heh... and I STILL have to deal with the person that inspired the thread!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jul 8, 2011)

Wolverine said:


> Heh-heh-heh... and I STILL have to deal with the person that inspired the thread!


As I understand it, he's a real Gary Brown.


----------



## maryannette (Jul 8, 2011)

OK, I'm not a person who normally hates other people, but this person is intolerable. She is a somewhat distant family member, but she has surfaced a lot lately. And the reason she surfaces is to make the universe all about her. She is not a generous person when it comes to giving time, but she will do just enough that she goes and tells everybody how much she has done and that it's all on her - like nobody else does anything. The reality is that she is not generous with her time. She will do a little, but when it's convenient for her and under her conditions.

OK. I feel better now.


----------



## Exception Collection (Jul 8, 2011)

I have a friend that is transgendered,. She was married pre-transition, but the now ex-wife decided to stay friends but not stay in a relationship with her. They had a child together. My friend is now remarried, to another woman.

Well, my friend's parents are absolute douchebags. They basically disowned her, but remained friendly with the ex-wife. Many years later, when the ex-wife lost her job due to layoffs, they let her move in with them - and treated her like garbage. Between not having a job, not being able to find a new job, and having to deal with those two douchebags, she was driven to drink.

And that's when they struck! Suddenly, there was a custody lawsuit. They argued that the drunk and the transwoman - who had equal custody rights - were not acceptable parents. They saw a judge, and the judge basically laughed them out of court; in part, due to the complaint mentioning that one of the parties was an "abomination before God". But since the child was still in school - a private school paid for by the grandparents - it was decided that the child and the ex-wife would stay in the original state until July, and then move out to CA where my friend now lives.

A week or so later, my friend goes to the school to pick up her son, and the school refuses to release him to her custody. They even call the cops out when she refuses to leave without her son; the cop, rather than researching the situation and acting appropriately, takes the child to family services (or calls them and has them pick him up) - making my friend go down to the central holding facility to pick him up.

So everything's calm, right? No, the suit was still going. Not entirely sure why, something about final custody still needing to be determined at a later date.

Last month, my friend's ex-wife got sick. They took her to a hospital, where an MRI determined that she had a brain tumor next to her brain stem. And then.. they threw her out of the hospital, because she had no insurance. A week or so later, she was dead.

Yesterday, they had the "final" custody hearing, in front of (I believe?) a different judge. This judge listened to the "neutral arbiter" - a woman who couldn't look my friend in the eye, and refused to believe that the school or grandparents could be trying to brainwash the child - as they discussed the situation on both sides. Then they paraded out witnesses from the grandparent's church and the private school they sent the kid to, all of whom lauded the grandparents as wonderful people. Finally, they call up the 9 year old kid, and ask him who he'd rather stay with. The kid looked at the judge and declared that he'd rather stay with his grandparents, because my friend's homosexuality made him "uncomfortable". And so, the judge has now legally separated my friend from her son. The kicker? She gets to pay child support to them.

Her wife had to spend a significant amount of time talking my friend out of killing herself.

And THAT is why my friend's grandparents are people I hate. There are very few people that I truly despise, and they've managed to be put on that list. They've taken their bigotry and applied it to their child, and now they see a chance to "redeem" themselves by ruining their grandchild.


----------



## XOXOXO (Jul 8, 2011)

Karen S. P.E. said:


> I have a friend that is transgendered,. She was married pre-transition, but the now ex-wife decided to stay friends but not stay in a relationship with her. They had a child together. My friend is now remarried, to another woman.
> Well, my friend's parents are absolute douchebags. They basically disowned her, but remained friendly with the ex-wife. Many years later, when the ex-wife lost her job due to layoffs, they let her move in with them - and treated her like garbage. Between not having a job, not being able to find a new job, and having to deal with those two douchebags, she was driven to drink.
> 
> And that's when they struck! Suddenly, there was a custody lawsuit. They argued that the drunk and the transwoman - who had equal custody rights - were not acceptable parents. They saw a judge, and the judge basically laughed them out of court; in part, due to the complaint mentioning that one of the parties was an "abomination before God". But since the child was still in school - a private school paid for by the grandparents - it was decided that the child and the ex-wife would stay in the original state until July, and then move out to CA where my friend now lives.
> ...


My goodness. And I thought I had stories to share (and I do)...but that certainly is unbelievable. I hope someday that child will remember their parent...somewhere in small nooks and crannies, we always remember who was good to us. My father is a raging alcoholic. But I love him, because he was the best dad HE was capable of being (and that wasn't so great). But I love him, and nothing could ever change that.

Someone that I hate? I don't necessarily hate anyone...I mostly wish they'd mysteriously fall off the planet. No harm, no foul.


----------



## Exception Collection (Jul 8, 2011)

POed Mommy said:


> My goodness. And I thought I had stories to share (and I do)...but that certainly is unbelievable. I hope someday that child will remember their parent...somewhere in small nooks and crannies, we always remember who was good to us. My father is a raging alcoholic. But I love him, because he was the best dad HE was capable of being (and that wasn't so great). But I love him, and nothing could ever change that.
> Someone that I hate? I don't necessarily hate anyone...I mostly wish they'd mysteriously fall off the planet. No harm, no foul.


The sad thing is, this happens regularly. I have another friend that hasn't seen her three kids in over a year because her wife couldn't accept her, and took everything in the divorce because the judge was a bigoted dbag. She's now attending seminary in PA.


----------



## XOXOXO (Jul 8, 2011)

Karen S. P.E. said:


> POed Mommy said:
> 
> 
> > My goodness. And I thought I had stories to share (and I do)...but that certainly is unbelievable. I hope someday that child will remember their parent...somewhere in small nooks and crannies, we always remember who was good to us. My father is a raging alcoholic. But I love him, because he was the best dad HE was capable of being (and that wasn't so great). But I love him, and nothing could ever change that.
> ...


There are a lot of dbags in the world, aren't there?


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2011)

Merrimac said:


> OK. I feel better now.


I am glad Mary - feeling better *IS* good. 



Karen S. P.E. said:


> And THAT is why my friend's grandparents are people I hate. There are very few people that I truly despise, and they've managed to be put on that list. They've taken their bigotry and applied it to their child, and now they see a chance to "redeem" themselves by ruining their grandchild.


That's an awful story. Any time there is conflict with children involved, I think they invariably end up with the worst of it.



POed Mommy said:


> My goodness. And I thought I had stories to share (and I do)...but that certainly is unbelievable. I hope someday that child will remember their parent...somewhere in small nooks and crannies, we always remember who was good to us. My father is a raging alcoholic. But I love him, because he was the best dad HE was capable of being (and that wasn't so great). But I love him, and nothing could ever change that.


One of the wisest things someone ever told me was that people live up to their potential ... and in many cases, there just isn't much potential to work with. Not that it is a bad thing - it is just important to recognize that not everyone has the ability to rise to the occasion.

Once I accepted the wisdom in the words - life became a lot easier because you learn to accept the things that you cannot change. 

JR


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 11, 2011)

_I have a friend that is transgendered,. She was married pre-transition, but the now ex-wife decided to stay friends but not stay in a relationship with her. They had a child together. My friend is now remarried, to another woman._

I think most people could agree that can be very confusing to a child, shit I have read it 3 times and still dont understand it..

So a Man and Woman get married have a child.

Man becomes a woman and gets divorced.

New Woman marries another woman.

I would start drinking too...


----------



## NCcarguy (Jul 11, 2011)

Did I read that correct??? A Man became a woman to become a lesbian? Yea...I can see where he/she may have issues with family and friends. I wouldn't HATE someone like that, but I certainly would be uncomfortable around him/her.

I hate people that are condescending. I feel like I've posted that before in this topic now that I type that.....


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 11, 2011)

Road Guy said:


> _I have a friend that is transgendered,. She was married pre-transition, but the now ex-wife decided to stay friends but not stay in a relationship with her. They had a child together. My friend is now remarried, to another woman._
> 
> I think most people could agree that can be very confusing to a child, shit I have read it 3 times and still dont understand it..
> 
> ...


:Locolaugh: LOL!!! Agreed.


----------



## Dark Knight (Jul 11, 2011)

Road Guy said:


> So a Man and Woman get married have a child.Man becomes a woman and gets divorced.
> 
> New Woman marries another woman.
> 
> I would start drinking too...


Glad you brought this because I am as lost as you are/were.

Why the heck would a man go thru all this process to become a woman and then marries another woman? Unless the woman is not really a woman and...Know what? Forget it. Never mind. I do not drink RG but the first three rounds are on me.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 11, 2011)

My biological father is transgendered. She grew up as a man, got married to my mom, had 3 kids (I'm the oldest), then about 6 months after my son was born revealed that he is going through the drug therapy to begin the process to become a woman.

I have to admit as the child of a transgendered person, it's difficult. Very difficult. It's been almost 6 years since everything was revealed and I still don't know how to introduce her to others. Within family circles, we refer to her as Maddy (combined Mom and Daddy), so that's what I introduce her as. Not as my mom, or my dad, but as Maddy. When my mom is there too, it's that much more difficult.

I think the hardest part of the whole process was dealing with the transition, because I lived the first 25 years of my life with a dad. I still see my dad everytime I see her. The other part that makes it difficult is as a person goes through the change, they basically go through the "growing up" mental stages, especially if they go through the process later in life. Once they reveal who they want to be, they want to show off to everyone that knew them before how much everyone "not in the know" doesn't realize who they used to be (ie, "see, they just called me Ma'am"). I've always been a "what happens in your bedroom is your business" person, so when Maddy started showing off how much of a woman she'd become, it took about a year before I snapped and had to tell her that I wasn't comfortable around her, how I hated her showing off, and how much pain I saw my mom go through (btw, they're still married).

I can definately see how others can be uncomfortable around something like this, because I'm going through it too. The only thing that really kept me going was that my love for Maddy was for the person. As a person she is changed, but only changed in the sense that she is now free to live her life the way she wants to, and because of that has become a much more open and better person.

I just wanted to add my perspective.


----------



## Exception Collection (Jul 11, 2011)

Dark Knight said:


> Road Guy said:
> 
> 
> > So a Man and Woman get married have a child.Man becomes a woman and gets divorced.
> ...


Sex, Gender and Sexuality are all completely different things. One can be physically male and mentally female and prefer women; that would make them straight pre-transition, gay post-transition.

One of my mother's comments, early on, was that "at least I didn't tell her I was gay". My brother and I looked at each other and then he pointed out that "Yes she is, she's a lesbian".


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 11, 2011)

Being transgendered is not about what you find attractive in a partner, it's about who you are. Only you can know who you want to be and how you live your life. If a guy wants to become a woman and marry a woman, all the power to them. I can only hope that people do not think less of them for doing it.


----------



## Exception Collection (Jul 11, 2011)

Dexman PE said:


> My biological father is transgendered. She grew up as a man, got married to my mom, had 3 kids (I'm the oldest), then about 6 months after my son was born revealed that he is going through the drug therapy to begin the process to become a woman.
> I have to admit as the child of a transgendered person, it's difficult. Very difficult. It's been almost 6 years since everything was revealed and I still don't know how to introduce her to others. Within family circles, we refer to her as Maddy (combined Mom and Daddy), so that's what I introduce her as. Not as my mom, or my dad, but as Maddy. When my mom is there too, it's that much more difficult.
> 
> I think the hardest part of the whole process was dealing with the transition, because I lived the first 25 years of my life with a dad. I still see my dad everytime I see her. The other part that makes it difficult is as a person goes through the change, they basically go through the "growing up" mental stages, especially if they go through the process later in life. Once they reveal who they want to be, they want to show off to everyone that knew them before how much everyone "not in the know" doesn't realize who they used to be (ie, "see, they just called me Ma'am"). I've always been a "what happens in your bedroom is your business" person, so when Maddy started showing off how much of a woman she'd become, it took about a year before I snapped and had to tell her that I wasn't comfortable around her, how I hated her showing off, and how much pain I saw my mom go through (btw, they're still married).
> ...


Thanks for adding that! Other than (still minor) children of friends, I don't know anyone that has gone through the transition from that perspective.

As someone still going through that "look at me I'm a woman" phase of my life, it's not so much showing off as being happy of acceptance. I still get a bit of an emotional boost from every ma'am I hear. And yes, it is effectively a second puberty (once was enough, thanks!) - with almost all of the associated emotional struggles.

I don't have kids (yet), so that is one aspect I haven't had to deal with directly.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 11, 2011)

One thing that is a little easier to deal with is how my kids react. My son was too young to know Maddy as anything else when she went through her reveal, and my daughter was born afterwards. They both know Maddy as the person Maddy wanted to be, they also know that she is with Grams (my mom). All the other grandkids (my brother has 3 little ones ages 4 and under, and my sister adopted a 5yr old son), only know Maddy as Maddy.

I still laugh when my kids tell their friends at school that they have 3 grandmothers.


----------



## civengPE (Jul 11, 2011)

Dexman PE said:


> Being transgendered is not about what you find attractive in a partner, it's about who you are. Only you can know who you want to be and how you live your life. If a guy wants to become a woman and marry a woman, all the power to them. I can only hope that people do not think less of them for doing it.


Ok... But do you really have to cut off your wang to be happy? I guess I never knew that this stuff happened in real life.


----------



## Exception Collection (Jul 11, 2011)

civengPE said:


> Ok... But do you really have to cut off your wang to be happy? I guess I never knew that this stuff happened in real life.


First, not exactly cutting it off; it's a lot more complicated both as a process and as a surgery than that.

Second, not all transgendered people have the surgery. For those that are on hormones, it's safer to have surgery. See the spoiler for why.



Spoiler



The hormone regimen for a MtF transwoman comes in two parts; one eliminates testosterone, the other provides estrogen. The one that eliminates testosterone is somewhat toxic to the kidneys and liver, and is a blood thinner as well. As a result, the less time we can be on it, the better it is for our long-term health. Removing just the testicles (Orchiectomy) eliminates the naturally occurring testosterone, but has other side effects. The ideal is to have the full surgery performed all at the same time.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 11, 2011)

civengPE said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> > Being transgendered is not about what you find attractive in a partner, it's about who you are. Only you can know who you want to be and how you live your life. If a guy wants to become a woman and marry a woman, all the power to them. I can only hope that people do not think less of them for doing it.
> ...


To add to what Karen S said, it's ALOT more complicated. Karen described the physical aspect, but there's an emotional/mental and a self-image/confidence part. I think of it along the lines of having a breast augmentation. My wife had hers enhanced not because I told her to, or because there was some physical need. She did it because she did not like the way she looked in the mirror (with or without clothes). She honestly did not feel attractive, and it caused a certain level of depression (along the lines of "I don't like how I look, so I know you don't like how I look, so I will completely cover myself up so no one can see me ever again"). She got tired of dealing with it and talked with her doctor and had it done.

So in the case of my wife (to rephrase your question): yes, she had to have her boobs cut open and large sacks of silicone gel jammed inside to be happy.


----------



## Exception Collection (Jul 11, 2011)

Dexman PE said:


> To add to what Karen S said, it's ALOT more complicated. Karen described the physical aspect, but there's an emotional/mental and a self-image/confidence part. I think of it along the lines of having a breast augmentation. My wife had hers enhanced not because I told her to, or because there was some physical need. She did it because she did not like the way she looked in the mirror (with or without clothes). She honestly did not feel attractive, and it caused a certain level of depression (along the lines of "I don't like how I look, so I know you don't like how I look, so I will completely cover myself up so no one can see me ever again"). She got tired of dealing with it and talked with her doctor and had it done.
> So in the case of my wife (to rephrase your question): yes, she had to have her boobs cut open and large sacks of silicone gel jammed inside to be happy.


Yeah, I had to deal with something so I didn't get into the emotional issues.

The closest analogy I've seen/used is to imagine having been born with hands and feet in the wrong locations - hands on the legs, feet on the arms. You've lived your entire life like this, and suddenly you realize that if you had them surgically corrected, you could be normal, or at least close to normal.

In addition to that - For me, the difference between being on hormones and not being on hormones is like night and day. At my last doctor's appt, the subject of taking me off hormones came up (because I'd developed an issue that could be related to them) - and I used the "cold dead hands" line, in all complete seriousness. I do not want to go back to the miserable me that I used to be.


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 11, 2011)

alright, folks, lets change the subject or confine it to one thread...


----------



## itinerant (May 31, 2014)

Posting this so early in the morning, I guess only one person comes to my mind. My manager at BV in Houston.

He refused vacation and the fiance broke the marraige.(I am still coping with it).

He harassed me by over-amplifying my mistakes on the job which added to the depression of a called-off wedding.

He threatened me with my Visa and green card filing.

He drove me to the verge of fucking insanity.

Someday, I would seek revenge. The only reason I want to go back to BV is to someday hold his collar, lift him up and probably break his jaw.

And I guess that is why I have the display picture I have right now. Revenge is what I seek, so help me god. Please.


----------



## Road Guy (May 31, 2014)

That's a tough road but sometimes the best revenge is just to find a way to be happy, move on, and find your own success at another company...

Sorry you had to go through all that!


----------



## itinerant (May 31, 2014)

Even I am sorry I had to go through all that. Even though it was almost a year ago, I haven't moved on to be honest. I know I have to.


----------

